# 3-4 Ed DnD, Longtime Player Seeks New Game



## dbadger (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a long-time message board play-by-post gamer (playing and GMing on a board for 10 years now), and my current game is beginning to run stale (more like rigor mortis dead than "stale").  Are there any good gaming forums out there looking for a new player?  I'd prefer to game on 4th Edition just to try out the new system, but am equally open to 3rd or 3.5

If you have a game, or can direct me to one, please let me know.  Thanks!

-Dave


----------

